# Abercrombie & Fitch State Motto Tee Shirts - Get em while they last!



## Bob Hubbard

New "*West Virginia: No Lifeguard at the Gene Pool"* Tees now available!

Previous design in short supply*: "It's All Relative in West Virginia."*

Other Abercrombie & Fitch T-shirts include:
Kentucky ("Electricity in Almost Every Town") 
and Wisconsin ("Wisconsin Cuts the Cheese").
Full Story at http://www.cnn.com/2004/US/South/08/25/west.virginia.shirt.ap/index.html

Coming Soon: "Welcome to New York, home of the Tax Hike."

http://www.abercrombie.com/anf/index.html


----------



## Gary Crawford

They need to make some for East Tennesse-Where family trees have very few branches!


----------



## Gary Crawford

Arkansas-our state flowers are those orange construction zone barrels


----------



## mj-hi-yah

That's pretty harsh! 
There should be more responsibility from a big company like that...so I say don't get mad get even and stop buying their stuff. $$$ get them where it hurts and buy something like this instead:


----------



## OUMoose

Can't stand A&F.

If you want good T's, go here:  T-Shirt Hell 

*WARNING*
Some of the t's there are not appropriate for all audiences, and some may be downright offensive.  I take no liabilty for you viewing them.


----------



## shaolinchi

lol, i love AFco.  T-shirt hell is good stuff, but also check out http://www.bustedtees.com   they're pretty good too!


----------



## Cryozombie

I hate Evercrummy.

HATE. 

Call it old Mall rivalry, but the total D!@kcheeses who worked there used to come to my store and hassle my customers, call mall security on us and tell them our music was too loud, our clothing was weird, and that we were all freaks... etc etc.

I managed THIS STORE for over 6 years.   No matter how hard I tried to get along with those people, it was like a big bunch of overgrown highschool Jock/Cheerleader morons working there.   All I really learned from the experience is that the people who work at Abercrombie, and their customers are stuck up, <expletive deleted>.

I especially liked the time I asked them if they had any of their ringer T's with black rings and the manger looked at me and said "Uh, hello, this is ABERCROMBIE... we dont SELL black." 

Well, excuse me.


----------



## Silat Student

The only time I ever liked anything remotely aber....aber.....that company was the knockoff "Grab 'er bootie & Pinch" shirts that were goin' around my highschool for a while.


----------



## AnimEdge

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I hate Evercrummy.
> 
> HATE.
> 
> Call it old Mall rivalry, but the total D!@kcheeses who worked there used to come to my store and hassle my customers, call mall security on us and tell them our music was too loud, our clothing was weird, and that we were all freaks... etc etc.
> 
> I managed THIS STORE for over 6 years. No matter how hard I tried to get along with those people, it was like a big bunch of overgrown highschool Jock/Cheerleader morons working there. All I really learned from the experience is that the people who work at Abercrombie, and their customers are stuck up, <expletive deleted>.
> 
> I especially liked the time I asked them if they had any of their ringer T's with black rings and the manger looked at me and said "Uh, hello, this is ABERCROMBIE... we dont SELL black."
> 
> Well, excuse me.


i secound  down with them and all the other clone compaines
Though those shirts are funny but out of place sence there the ones making them


----------



## AnimEdge

No one likes a vegetarian lol


----------



## kenpo tiger

Saw one on a kid yesterday which said

AntiChrombie 

with a cross for the tee.

Interesting.


----------



## Cryozombie

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> Saw one on a kid yesterday which said
> 
> AntiChrombie
> 
> with a cross for the tee.
> 
> Interesting.



I have an Anticrombie shirt, but the A is an Anarchy symbol.


----------



## someguy

Wait would that imply that Abercrombie is order.  Shoot if that is order then this world needs to end. (there needs to be a death star smile)


----------



## Cryozombie

someguy said:
			
		

> Wait would that imply that Abercrombie is order.  Shoot if that is order then this world needs to end. (there needs to be a death star smile)



Hehe. Deathstar.


----------



## AnimEdge

I allwaysed like the one Hentaicrombie whitch by the way is copywrited to me and be on a shirt as soon as i get around to makin one


----------



## kenpo tiger

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I have an Anticrombie shirt, but the A is an Anarchy symbol.


I believe this one had it also. Black tee (which I'm sure describes a great deal of your wardrobe, Mr. Punk - at least the punk bass player who lives in my house dresses that way...:ultracool ) with red lettering, white highlights.


----------



## AaronLucia

Florida - 3's our lucky number!


----------

